# My turn to be stupid!!



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Well.... I went to the off license for my mum, to get some wine, and I bought something for myself. The fact this Taboo was £8 bemused me.... well when I got home I started drinkin this very strong tasting alcohol, only to realise that you are supposed to shot it... I had drank half the bottle by this point and I'm now a little worse for wear! LOL 

My driving instructor has told me to cancel my driving test because I'm rubbish :-( and has said that he doesn't know if I'll ever get up to test standard.... looks like I'm looking for driving instructor number 4!! He made me cry as well and didn't seem bothered! The fact of 4 hours sleep didn't help though!!

On the other hand I did get a little cute black dwarf hamster today! I have decided to name her Poppy!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hahaha!! hahaha! hahaha!! Taboo!! 

You not gonna have any more lessons with this guy then? Did you crash his car again? lol. 

Poppy is cute! Poppy and Sprite!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 3 left since I have already paid for them, then I'm off to find someone else! I wasn't concentrating and had to do an emergency stop before I went up the arse end of the car in front, and roundabouts seemed to beat me this lesson! But I think its just cos I'm sick of lessons and just actually want to experience a driving test! So nope didn't crash although was very close, but it was because he was talkin to me!! LOL

My mums next door neighbour's son got a syrian hamster today, and called it nibbles. Its a little cream banded one, and it seems nice enough, very alert and playful.

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Grooool!  Well...get on that ukpetsupplies website. My stuff arrived today...the order only went through yesterday!! I was welllll impressed. There are wooden bridges for 99p and wooden blocks with holes in for £1.99. I got some Wagg food and some cuttlebones and some chews and bedding and stuff! Delivery was £3.99 for it all! IMPRESSED!

HAHAHA...I am in the library! Earlier, Sprite and Poppy came out at exactly the same time...their twin-ness is evident!  B E A UTIFUL!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

1.groool hahahahahhhaaaaaaa you go glen coco
2.hahahaaaa 
3.taboo is vileeee
and hahahahaaaa poor you! my driving instructer was amazing, she was ACE, we would drive round slating peoples clothes hahahaaaaa good times


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree Taboo is vile and also expensive!!!!!!!

The first driving instructor screamed at me so i told him to get lost! the 2nd one always took me to maccies and never got any work done, and the 3rd ones a meanie!! Maybe i'm just not meant to drive... legally! LOL

I think I might just have to watch mean girls now! I'm suprised I'm even still awake!! 

Char
xxx


----------

